# Network interface regularly restarting



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 31, 2017)

I would like some help finding the source of this:

```
Dec 30 16:53:09 SCO kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 30 16:53:11 SCO kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Dec 30 17:33:09 SCO kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 30 17:33:11 SCO kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Dec 30 18:10:21 SCO kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 30 18:10:26 SCO kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
```
which I found in /var/log/messages. When I saw that, I waited for the network reset problem that I had been experiencing and which was about due. It happened, and I checked /var/log/messages file again and there indeed was a new pair of "DOWN, UP" entries. I then checked /var/log/cron and this is what I saw there:

```
Dec 30 18:00:00 SCO /usr/sbin/cron[35150]: (root) CMD (/usr/libexec/atrun)
Dec 30 18:05:00 SCO /usr/sbin/cron[35162]: (root) CMD (/usr/libexec/atrun)
Dec 30 18:10:00 SCO /usr/sbin/cron[35165]: (root) CMD (/usr/libexec/atrun)
Dec 30 18:11:00 SCO /usr/sbin/cron[35171]: (operator) CMD (/usr/libexec/save-entropy)
```

I don't know how long this network reset has been going on, but I've had problems for a little while now. I have no idea where it came from as I have not done any updates in that time.

All suggestions about how to diagnose gratefully accepted.


----------



## MarcoB (Dec 31, 2017)

Had the up/down problem once. Appeared a bad internet connection, so it was temporarily and the cause wasn't on my side of the modem. Is this machine connected to the internet or is it on an internal network only?


----------



## shepper (Dec 31, 2017)

Seems to be occurring roughly every 40 minutes.  Perhaps Thread 44667 or a re-negotiated lease?

Edit:  Thread link fixed


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 31, 2017)

MarcoB It's on the internet. It follows that cron entery.

I was hoping somebody would know where the command `/usr/libexec/save-entropy` came from. It appears to be the problem, or related to it.

shepper thanks, but that link doesn't work.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 31, 2017)

OJ said:


> I was hoping somebody would know where the command `/usr/libexec/save-entropy` came from. It appears to be the problem, or related to it.



From Base.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 31, 2017)

> From Base.


lol, well where _I'm_ coming from it needs to be deleted.  But I'm guessing that's not a good idea. Interesting though that it seems to correlate with network going down for a problematic period of time.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 31, 2017)

Well, I think that is necessary for /dev/urandom an /dev/random and probably many other things.

So, would not be a good idea to delete that.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 31, 2017)

that is interesting.
I have no clue, but isn't that entropy cronjob for getting another random seed or the like?
And in turn, could this affect the wlan thing? as random stuff is part of the crypto stuff.

I mean, that kind of behavior (disconnection) isn't the expected one.
Configuration mistake somewhere in the WLAN/WPA crypto stuff, maybe related to some config thing like random seed?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 31, 2017)

Snurg said:


> Configuration mistake somewhere in the WLAN/WPA crypto stuff, maybe related to some config thing like random seed?


That's about how I'm thinking. I just don't recall installing or reconfiguring anything lately, and the WLAN/WPA stuff is in the router which I haven't touched in ages, except to reboot earlier today just in case there was something gone astray there. I'm on all wired connections here too.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 31, 2017)

UPDATE

Well this shall remain a mystery. I've studied all the logs I can, and looked at processes. Granted, I'm no expert, but still, nothing showed up except some inspiration and learning. 

I then did an update (little to do) and rebooted the computer one more time. It has now been 1 hour and 4 minutes since I did that and there have been no network restarts. 

I am now a little happier, and a little smarter - but still puzzled.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 31, 2017)

I sincerely doubt that save-entropy is related. Even so, it's a mere shell script so you can easily check what it does and then try to reproduce any problems. Still, in the end this command solely boils down to: `dd if=/dev/random of=saved-entropy.1 bs=${entropy_save_sz} count=1 2>/dev/null`, which strikes me as a little bit ironic: using /dev/random to generate a seed which is to be eventually used by that same /dev/random?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 31, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> I sincerely doubt that save-entropy is related.


I agree. It just seems to be happening at the same time according to my logs. I was only looking toward that as being a clue, not a cause.

I'm wondering what DXirc is doing. It seems to be degenerating! Seriously, it has now locked up twice and is the core issue for me - all other network related programs are not showing any issues whatsoever. Things have been fine for a year and this is all new.


----------

